# Adopted a baby while I was 16y/o, now TTC!



## MamaElla003

Hello everyone.

When I was 16 years old, I adopted our house helper's daughter who was then 1 year old.

Before I adopted her, she slept in my room since she was 3months old. Her very first word was "Mama" and she was referring to me! :kiss:

Now she's already 6 years old. She is beautiful, smart and loving. She's been asking for a baby brother or sister! I fell pregnant last January, but unfortunately, I had D&C last Saturday.

When I first told her that we're losing our baby, she cried and asked me if our baby is going to be an angel. And I said yes. She smiled and told me that she will always remember our baby.

She's my everything and I can't wait to give her her most awaited sibling!!!:kiss:


----------



## zero7

Sorry for your loss - its a tough time for you, so wish you well. 

Where are you from? I'm interested in the fact that you were only 16 when you adopted your LO. I didn't even realize that this was possible! You learn something new every day so they say!


----------



## Chloe.E

Hi, just wanted to say, you are an amazing girl.


----------



## Xpecta

Wow!! That's amazing that you adopted at 16!! I'm so sorry for your loss! They are so hard! :hugs:


----------



## JessicaM123

Thats amazing! well done you! i am also interested to know more, did you officially adopt her? xxxx


----------

